# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) تحديثات :  الهاتف Xperia 1 II سيحصل على تحديث جديد يجلب معه ميزات جديدة للكاميرا

## mohamed73

يُقال أن شركة Sony تعمل لساعات إضافية لجلب بعض الميزات إلى كاميرات Xperia 1 II في تحديث سيتم إصداره بعد إطلاق الهاتف مباشرة.
 هذا التحديث سيجلب التركيز البؤري التلقائي للعين والذي يضمن أن تكون  عيون الإنسان دائمًا في وضع التركيز على الكاميرا الواسعة الزاوية.  بالإضافة إلى ذلك، سيعمل التحديث على تفعيل خيار تصوير الفيديوهات البطيئة  بدقة 1080p وبمعدل 120 إطار في الثانية وفيديوهات 4K بمعدل 60 إطار في  الثانية. وأخيرًا، سيجلب هذا التحديث كذلك الوضع الليلي إلى الكاميرا  الأساسية.    يجب أن تصل هذه الميزات الجديدة من خلال تحديث للهاتف Xperia 1 II بعد  إطلاقه في شهر أبريل المقبل باليابان ومن المرجح أن يأتي الهاتف بشكل مسبق  مع هذا التحديث عندما يصل إلى أوروبا في الربيع. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

